# Second Pattern BSA Paratrooper Bicycle Register



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi All,

To go alongside the register I'm compiling of First Pattern BSA Paratrooper bikes here:









						First Pattern BSA Paratrooper Bicycle Register | Military Bicycles
					

Hi All,  The recent discussion about the number of First Pattern BSA Paratrooper bikes made has shown how little knowledge of the Fisrt and Second type BSA exist.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/worth-of-original-pattern-one-folding-bicycle.212751/  Other than the Serial Number list compiled...




					thecabe.com
				




I am compiling a list of Second type BSA's in existance, to try to expand the knowledge base on them.

Other than the Serial Number list compiled by Captain Stevens, which he admits is years out of date, there is almost no detailed information out there.

BSA Airborne Bicycle Survivors – www.captainstevens.com

I intend for this to be a listing of Second Pattern BSA's, (single saddle stem tubes).

If you'd like to contribute, please post at least a photo of the bike, the Serial Number, , web link and location (if possible), and any other details you may have. There are bound to be duplications occasionally, but that's not a problem. I'll record what I can, and publish it here from time to time in the same way I do the Columbia anf Huffman G519 details.

A good summary of Second Pattern bikes, and their history by @Wing Your Heel  can be found here, and several examples shown in this, and the first pattern thread are from his Online Bicycle Museum, a very useful resource, thanks:









						1942-1945 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle: Second Pattern | Military Bicycles
					

The BSA airborne bicycle was used in battle, but not as much as originally planned. The plan appears to have been that the bicycles would be mass produced and make the airborne soldiers mobile once they had landed. It was better and faster than walking. The British Airborne Forces used a few on...




					thecabe.com
				




Thank you for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R57543 of jbeer1212 in Maryland

Photo Credit: JBeer1212













						WW2 Bsa Paratrooper Bike | Military Bicycles
					

Here is a pretty complete and original BSA Para-bike.  I think the paint is original too.  The only things off are the grips and the seat from what I can tell. I wonder what the reflective tape is designating, has anyone seen this before? I am helping a friend sell it so I intend to list it, but...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 24, 2022)

Thanks Adrian, this is a great project! 
Kryn Zedel 
Brentwood Bay, British Columbia, Canada
Frame #R 35765 found in 2021 in Saskatchewan.
Ridden frequently. Built up with non original correct size wheels, coaster brake, quick release pedals on original crank. Longer stem with riser bars, Excelsior saddle. Frame retains some original paint.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 24, 2022)

R56008 of HomageToJackVintage in New York

Photo Credits: HomageToJackVintage













































						BSA airborne bicycle/WW2 folding bike pattern 2/military - Etsy France
					

BSA airborne bicycle/WW2 folding bike pattern 2/military bike/antique bicycle/militaria/bicycle collector/WW2/portable bike.  ******Please read entire description before purchasing****  A very rare WW2 folding bicycle. These bicycles were folded and strapped to the men when parashooting out of




					www.etsy.com
				




I'm copying across images from sale listings such as Etsy, Ebay, Catawiki etc, since these tend to vanish after a while.


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 24, 2022)

Are you going to combine/transfer over the bikes recorded by Capt. Stevens?


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi @ditchpig

I was in two minds about that. Capt Stevens' list is important because it was the first attempt to do something like this, but it has stalled for many years now, and really doesn't tell us much more than most of those bikes still exist. (I know of one subsequently destroyed, I used to own it).

 I'm hoping that by using the pictures and other information available on the internet today, I can build a list like the G519 listings where you can see more or less when changes occurred to the bikes.

I'm thinking of trying to list:
Serial Number 
Frame type
Hinge type
Quill type
Pedal crank type
Original colour
Place and owner (or information source) at the time it was recorded. 

Can you think of anything else useful? As with the G519 lists, I don't intend to keep track of who the current owner is, I'm only really interested in the bikes themselves.

So, yes, I'll probably use the bits of Capt. Stevens' list I can verify, with acknowledgement to him as the primary source. I could, of course, contact him through his site and ask permission? Perhaps that would be sensible.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R21622 of Conner at San Diego

Note the BSA marked wingnuts. You occasionally see these, but I have no idea if they are replacements.













						1940s BSA Paratrooper Military WWII Restored | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Selling my restored BSA Paratrooper bicycle. This bike was recently restored and is in perfect condition. Everything on it is correct down to the original hardware (except for the modern tires which are the same tread as the originals). These bikes are very hard to find because they we used...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R51144 of @HARPO in New York

Picture Credit: Harpo


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R33053 of @Burnsie in Colorado













						Grandpa's WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle refurbishment | Military Bicycles
					

Hi, I've been reading this forum to help me lightly restore my grandfather's WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle 2nd Pattern. Thanks for all you've done already to get me on the right path. It's in generally good working condition but needs a couple things. This BSA is my 2nd very cool vintage bicycle. My...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R25939 of @Godevil in France













						BSA bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Hi,  Find my frame (number R25939) :D:D With some parts  Now, i research to complete my bicycle !  Anyone have forks, Wheel, saddle  ?  Thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R13244 of @jonkuto in Austria

Non folding!


















						Another Bsa Thread With Questions... | Military Bicycles
					

Thanks in advance for everyone's input to this thread. After searching the web the last week and coming up with nothing, I thought I should post my questions here. I Purchased last weekend in Austria a 1940's BSA bicycle (the seller came from Italy). The bike has an identical frame to the ever...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

T13439 of Mercian originally with Chris @fat tire trader in San Quentin, now in France.

This was the first of two I've bought from Chris, a most excellent guy (-:

The notable features are that it's an original Brown painted frame, and that the serial number starts with a T. I have not yet seen another with this prefix.

















						BSA Parabike with odd T frame number | Military Bicycles
					

Dear All,  I'm just starting on my third Parabike restoration, using a frame I bought from Chris earlier in the year. By the way, Chris's packing of bicycles for shipping is second to none, I can highly recommend  the sales experience (-...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R16894 by Tango, in the UK?

Original Brown painted.









__





						Question BSA Para bike??
					

by Tango Good going Doug..Thats why I'm sittng on the fence at the moment as I don't want to waste good money on something that might not happen!!!..Have you any detailed photos you could se



					www.warrelics.eu


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R28563 of Martin Hillyard in the UK.









__





						BSA Folding Paratroopers Bicycle
					

Just picked this up today. Have been after this one for several months and finally got hold of it. No it wasn't a bargain but i do like it. Needs a lot of work, a lot has been replaced but was a practical local find and what is left isnt in too bad a condition. Handlebars are the main thing that ...



					hmvf.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R31618 of Panelvan. Originally Nantucket, now UK.









__





						British BSA folding "Parabike" - Page 3
					

Hi Gary, it is possible to find the parts, but it is not that easy even here in the UK. I think I would pass at that price though. Cheers, Ade.



					www.warrelics.eu


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R28704 of @Flatfender in Belgium.

No photos.

R34496 of @greybeard biker in London UK

No photos

Both on this link: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-airborne-folding-bicycle.105624/#post-689984


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R13388 by Marco in Florence Italy.

No photos, post 7.





__





						BSA Paratrooper folding bike - G503 Military Vehicle Message Forums
					





					forums.g503.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R77527 of John @Houndsworth in California

Silver bike in image below. Very late BSA.

Photo Credit: Houndsworth












						Worth of Original Pattern One Folding Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Sell it in an auction or here on DOND. Guessing high or low doesn't accomplish anything. God bless  The OP's "first model" is clearly a superlative specimen. What would one pay for a 9 out of 10 Autocycle sell for vs. a postwar B6?  Original...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R22666 Copake Auctions 16th April 2016

BSA marked wingnuts. See also post 7, R21622


Image Credits: Copake Auctions
















						BSA Paratrooper Folding Bicycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

BSA Paratrooper Folding Bicycle for auction. World War II, BSA paratrooper folding bicycle with head lamp. 20" frame. Army green. Retains tires, saddle, brakes. Missing pedals. Sprocket marked "BSA". Good condition.




					copakeauction.hibid.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 25, 2022)

R31747 of @Rustngrease in Washington, USA.

Currently for sale here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-paratrooper.215040/#post-1480407


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R25884 from @IngoMike in California.

Standard wingnuts















						Sold - 1943 BSA Paratrooper....Awesome original condition....Sale Price! | Archive (sold)
					

I have a very, very nice rideable paratrooper with all original parts; saddle, saddle bag with tools, grips, pump, brake pads, headlight(see last photo for complete light) & war time tires. This bike is painted in the original brown shade and resprayed in probably 1944 in olive drab to match...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R43155 of @kirk thomas at Little Falls, NY.












						Sold - BSA Paratrooper complete $1000 + the ride | Archive (sold)
					

This bike is as found. The bike pedals and the rims are straight. The serial number is 43155. The tires are Michelin War Grade. I think this bike has an original seat. There is a sticker license on it from 1956. I have not tried to fold it or take it apart yet. I would like someone local to buy...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R21104 of @Glenn Rhein 

Standard wingnuts

Unreinforced pedal boss.












						Sold - BSA paratrooper $1350 shipped | Archive (sold)
					

Now $1500   Original seat is worn but still see nice logos on the side. Front wheel is the proper size that was probably replaced should be green . I added an original NOS light in the box.  Check out the pictures.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R41080 of @panic51 in Massachusetts












						BSA para WW2 folding bicycle for sale | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I have a BSA WW2 folding bike SN R41080 for sale. This bike still has original paint and decals. some rust but only surface rust. It is missing seat, grips and brake cables but all can be bought. I have had this bike since the 50s and has always been stored inside. I used to ride it when younger...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R44567 of @tango021 













						BSA folding bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Hello all, I am posting some pictures of the BSA folding bike that I finally found and bought.   The bike seems to be totally complete with original parts. Even the tires look quite original as they have the "war grade" inscription. The only sad element is that the bike is fully overpainted with...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R21622 pre restoration (see post 7) of @Glenn Rhein 

BSA wingnuts, variable sized serial number stamps.













						Reduced - BSA paratrooper folding bike | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Don’t know to much about it but it rides nice, doesn’t stop to well. (missing brakes) low serial number, early 40s ? Now $750 Original paint but a lot of it is gone. Front wheel repainted. $795 plus shipping or free delivery to trexlertown on Saturday




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R52327 of @Borderlord













						Military Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Would it be possible to get a positive ID on this machine... The frame is stamped MK V...under the seat... And on the other side of the frame....under the seat is.........T9913....




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R33438 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st Sept 2018.

bsa airborne R 33438 original bike , little used , original transfers
this bike is almost 100% but for use of brooks B17 saddle


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R29967 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 28th Aug  2018.

BSA AIRBORNE FOLDING FRAME AND FORKS . R29967. 1942 . FOLDS WELL.
PARABIKE FRAME AND FORKS IN CORRECT EARTH BROWN. STRAIGHT , SOME PITTING BEEN REPAINTED IN PAST .


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R36151 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st July 2018.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R17598 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st July 2018.

BSA Parabike R17598 – Cellar find in Arnhem – not been touched
I have had this cycle for 20 years and got it direct from a good friend in Breda, Holland.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R32023 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st July 2018.

This is probably the bst BSA airborne I have owned. 100% Original. Condition is unused and still greased up from storage. No ware. War grades in fantastic condition. Military repaint before being sold off. Original decals underneath. Repro added over the top for shows. Even brake blocks show no wear.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R31285 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st July 2018.


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 26, 2022)

"Before" and "After" photos of R22973, Rob Root, Seattle.  This bike was partially civilianized, and had a sticker from a bike shop in Sidney, BC.  I did not repaint it.  Working carefully with acetone and cotton swabs, I removed the magenta metallic paint, and uncovered the original paint underneath, with traces of the original markings as well.  I am still looking for the correct brakes and brake handles, and BSA saddle.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

Hi Rob,@Cossack38 

Thanks for adding your information, I appreciate you taking the time.

Clearing that red paint off must have been tough, impressive you could recover some of the transfers, and weren't tempted to replace them.

Sorry I can't help with parts, but I wish you good luck in your search.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R12200 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 16th June 2016.

No photo.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R50403 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 7th October 2016.

No photo.

Frame and Forks only.

Original paint and decals with forks.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R45897 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st November 2011.

All correct, see photos. Comes with war grade tyres, BSA saddle.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R45540 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st November 2011.

Another original or older restoration bike with correct frame, number R45540, forks, wheels , brakes, bars. Has new tyres and grips and Brookes saddle.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R37224 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st November 2011.

100% original. All items correct, even has war grade tyres. BSA40 saddle, correct wheels, BSA stamped rear, corect brakes back and front. Correct 42 teeth crank and original handle bars, cables and levers.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R33341 Stuart Bray Motorcycles, UK

This site closed in March 2022, so I can only recover basic details, advert from 1st November 2011.

Genuine folding BSA original frame. forks, bars, levers, pedals and crank.
Missing front brake and rear brake blocks.
Small dent to frame top loop (see picture on enlargements page) Sold as a project.


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 26, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi Rob,@Cossack38
> 
> Thanks for adding your information, I appreciate you taking the time.
> 
> ...



Someone even took the time to repaint the original cranks silver, to simulate chrome.  I cleaned that off too.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2022)

R34942 of @Wing Your Heel in UK.

Photo Credit: Wing your Heel











						1942-1945 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle, 2nd Pattern
					

1942-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bicycle 2nd Pattern (Also sometimes incorrectly called a ‘para bike’ or ‘parabike’) Frame Number R34942 Of all the 2nd Pattern BS…




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R52631 of @Wing Your Heel in UK.

Photo Credit: Wing your Heel











						1939-1945 WW2 BSA ‘Airborne Bicycle’ Folding Paratroopers Para Bike
					

1939-1945 WW2 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike Now Sold BSA AIRBORNE. Black. Frame number R52631 SUMMARY: This Airborne BSA is in good running order. The rear wheel is not original and pedals…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R29362 by Phil Perfect in France

Photo Credit: Phil Perfect





			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA Airborne Bicycle de 1942


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R35359 Unknown owner, Canada

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						BSA PARATROOPERS PARATROOPER BRITISH FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE PARABIKE WW2 BIKE | #414109485
					

WW2 BSA Paratroopers Parabike/Bicycle I looked up the frame serial number which is R35359 and I believe its a 1943. evreything is original except the tires ( the rims are original ) the handlebar grip




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R10779 Unknown Owner, USA

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						WWII BSA Parabike, WWII Folding Bicycle, WWII British Airborne Bike,Bicycle | #1938766883
					

Here is the folding frame of a WWII BSA Parabike. This auction is for what you see. Only problem I can see is one of the frame tubes is a bit pinched and, one of the peddles is stuck though a little h




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R47929 Unknown Owner, UK

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						ww2 BSA vintage collectable folding military parabike | #424228751
					

WW2 parabike repainted at some point so obvious signs of wear and tear, headset and bottom bracket bearings all run pretty smoothly, no bent twisted frame tubes,seat tubes or forks, looks like origina




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R54318 Unknown Owner, UK

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						BSA PARATROOPERS FOLDING BICYCLE BIKE PARABIKE WW2 AIRBORNE MARKET GARDEN 1940 | #516904933
					

Rare completely NOS original BSA WW2 paratroopers bicycle. *original paint and decals. *original BSA Model Number 40 saddle. *original celluloid hand grips. *original chainwheels. *original Dunlop ''W




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R40334 Unknown Owner, USA

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint













						Bicycle BSA Folding WWII Airborne Bike War Grade Tires Paratroopers Parabike | #483075903
					

Genuine Vintage BSA WWII Folding Bicycle in very original condition, decals, hand grips, seat. Back tire is Dunlop War Grade, front tire is Michlin War Grade. Serial number stamped on rear tire bracke




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R53105 Unknown Owner, Netherlands

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint













						BSA PARATROOPERS PARATROOPER BRITISH FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE PARABIKE WW2 BIKE | #440653139
					

This is a very rare chance to buy a completely original WW2 British paratroopers bicycle in N.O.S. Condition!! The frame and EVERY part of the bike has the original paint and decals! The number is R53




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R57773 Unknown Owner, Netherlands

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						BSA PARATROOPERS PARATROOPER BRITISH FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE PARABIKE WW2 BIKE | #454042430
					

RARE!!! WW2 British BSA paratroopers bicycle in N.O.S. Condition!! The frame and EVERY part of the bike has the original paint and decals! The number is R57773 *original BSA model number 40 saddle. *o




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R16058 Unknown Owner, Ohio USA

Photo from Milestone Auctions/Worthpoint












						WWII BRITISH BSA PARATROOPER FOLDING BICYCLE | #3851288857
					

World War II era folding bicycle made by BSA designed for airborne use and issued to British Paratroopers for the D-Day landings among other operations. BSA gear / sprocket, rear dropout on frame stam




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R39452 Unknown Owner, USA

Photo from Ebay/Worthpoint












						BSA FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE BRITISH MILITARY WW2 PARATROOPER PARATROOPERS | #405500509
					

BSA FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE BRITISH MILITARY WW2 PARATROOPER PARATROOPERS RARE TWIN TUBE COLLECTIBLE WORLD WAR II PARABIKE BIKE Foryour consideration is a BSA, twin-tube frame, folding bicycle. From




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi @Cossack38

I came across this statement on the Captain Stevens website about Canadian BSA disposals. I know you're not in San Francisco, but perhaps yours is from the same source?

"A fair number were sold surplus in Western Canada by the Bay and by Capital Iron (surplus store). They sold for about $4 to $10 each. It has been reported that quite a few were repainted red and sold in the San Francisco area."



			BSA Airborne Bicycle Survivors – www.captainstevens.com
		


Best regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R37618 Capt. Stevens, Canada.

Photo Credit: Capt. Stevens.








__





						BSA R37618 CMS (29) 1024 – www.captainstevens.com
					





					captainstevens.com


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R17770 Canadian Museum of Flight, Canada.

Photo Credit: CMoF








__





						Folding Bicycle | The Canadian Museum of Flight
					






					www.canadianflight.org


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 27, 2022)

Congrats for taking on this project. Your post is quickly becoming the world's largest collection of folding BSA images. I know of several unrecorded in this area (but not for sale) and will try to get photos/#s.
Thank you again!
Kryn


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi Kryn @ditchpig 

Thanks for your knid words. (-:

I'm going to (more or less) take a pause at this point to start analysing and tabulating what's here, since it's getting just a few too many for me to remember them all. Also, I'm going to be otherwise occupied a lot of the time for the next two to three weeks.

I am starting to see patterns (the BSA marked wingnuts for example), there we have two bikes close in S/N with them. I'd like to see a few mor S/N's around that point to see what's happening. I remember someone years ago with them on his bike being told there were replacement wheel nuts, so changing them for the smooth type. Perhaps they were correct after all.

I'm surprised how many first pattern survivors I've pulled up, but then, if they were originally about 1/7 of production, the survival rate is about right.

It has been frustrating the number of times (about 50%) I've found and read details of a bike, only for the s/n not to be included. I decided early on not to include these in the 2nd Pattern listings, but I have included them in the first pattern listings, at the risk that I might put up a post for the same bike twice.

Any further information you (or anyone else) can add would be welcome. I havn't searched Facebook yet, and I think that, and perhaps Milweb and Tonton velo are about the last major databases to go through.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

Thanks to Serge @blackcat , 

who has searched Tonton Velo for me, and came up with four more serial numbered frames, and three without, similar to the numbers I've seen above.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R14814 by Tonton Velo in Var, France

Photo Credits: Tonton Velo











			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA pliant, seconde guerre mondiale, N° R14814
		


(Merci, Serge)


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2022)

R27816 by Tonton Velo in Var, France

Photo Credits: Tonton Velo











			Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - BSA pliant, seconde guerre mondiale, N° R27816
		


(Merci, Serge (-


----------



## Mercian (Oct 28, 2022)

R33587 of Rob Love in Shilo MB, Canada

Photo Credit Rob Love









						BSA Folding Bicycle - MLU FORUM
					

BSA Folding Bicycle The Restoration Forum



					www.mapleleafup.net


----------



## Mercian (Oct 28, 2022)

R37618 of Capt. Colin McGregor Stevens in Canada

Photo Credit: Colin Stevens









						For Sale: BSA Airborne Bicycle, 2nd model, COMPLETE and ORIGINAL - MLU FORUM
					

For Sale: BSA Airborne Bicycle, 2nd model, COMPLETE and ORIGINAL For Sale Or Wanted



					www.mapleleafup.net


----------



## Mercian (Oct 28, 2022)

R15077 of Bruno Bamdé, in Caen, France.

Photo Credit Bruno Bamdé

















						BSA Parabike
					

WW2 BSA Parabike in very good condtion. Comes with BSA crankset included. This Parakbike rides really well. Located in Caen, Normandy. €2,500   Ce BSA parabike roule très bien. Pédalier BSA inclus. €2,500 Caen, Normandie.



					www.milweb.net


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 28, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Cossack38
> 
> I came across this statement on the Captain Stevens website about Canadian BSA disposals. I know you're not in San Francisco, but perhaps yours is from the same source?
> 
> ...



Someone did a pretty thorough repaint on mine, even painting the cranks to resemble chrome.  Over the top of the paint was a bicycle store sticker from Sidney, BC.  Sidney is on the Northern end of Vancouver Island.  I presume that's where it was resold.


----------



## ditchpig (Oct 28, 2022)

Cossack38 said:


> Someone did a pretty thorough repaint on mine, even painting the cranks to resemble chrome.  Over the top of the paint was a bicycle store sticker from Sidney, BC.  Sidney is on the Northern end of Vancouver Island.  I presume that's where it was resold.



Sidney is on the Southern end of this Island, 21 km from Victoria.  ....probably Russ Hays Bicycles.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi All,

I'll be away from my computer a lot over the next couple of weeks, so responses are going to b a bit random.

However, I now have around 150 serial numbers (below), so can start some analysis. 

First thing is to put them in numerical order, which already throws up a question or two.

As you can see from below, with a couple of exceptions, (R19000's, R23000's, R60000's we have at least one serial number from every thousand bikes built:

The main block of numbers then finishes 

We don't have a bike in the 1, 2 or 3 figure serial number range, but several in each of the 4 figure thousands, which is pointing towards (though not confirming) serial numbers starting at R1000 or R1001

The main block of numbers then finishes at around R63000, then there are a couple more at R73000 and R77000. It seems a little strange that these serial numbers are missing, especially since they are such late bikes. Perhaps that's the answer, they were stored, or sent as a block overseas? Does anyone have any of the missing very late frame numbers to help fill this in?

Thanks, 

Best Regards,

Adrian

Serial No
R1031
R1179
R1228
R1422
R1916
R2485
R2953
R3493
R3641
R4154
R5325
R5381
R6190
R6312
R6387
R6599
R7133
R7447
R8348
R9945
R10779
R11098
R12200
R12463
R13244
R13388
T13439
R14015
R14045
R14814
R15077
R16058
R16894
R16956
R17378
R17598
R17770
R17807
R17964
R18353
R20802
R21104
R21622
R22666
R22671
R22763
R22889
R22909
R22973
R24603
R25313
R25347
R25796
R25877
R25884
R25939
R26356
R26816
R27321
R27336
R27816
R28087
R28399
R28563
R28704
R29362
R29967
R29993
R30295
R30741
R31285
R31618
R31747
R31824
R31985
R32021
R32023
R32320
R32388
R32405
R33053
R33127
R33341
R33438
R33587
R33738
R34496
R34942
R35359
R35765
R36151
R36442
R36903
R37224
R37618
R38261
R38737
R38964
R39452
R39502
R40334
R40538
R40582
R40782
R41080
R42364
R42596
R43007
R43066
R43155
R43284
R43737
R44567
R44655
R45540
R45895
R45897
R46501
R47096
R47124
R47929
R48431
R49099
R49427
R50222
R50403
R51118
R51144
R52014
R52327
R52631
R52959
R53105
R54318
R54444
R55163
R56008
R57055
R57543
R57631
R57773
R58076
R59563
R59713
R61888
R62432
R62787
R62836
R73380
R77527


----------



## Houndsworth (Oct 29, 2022)

My three are on post #18. The R77527 in the middle has an incorrect crank and pedal assembly (am looking for correct assembly), incorrect grips, leather is shot, everything else looks correct, two Firestone War Grades.

For the record, the two early ones in that pic are R1228 on the left, unrestored original, with two Dunlop WGs. This one has the T-bolt configuration as on my signature picture, and hinges made from angle steel. The folded black one is R5381 which has a coaster brake hub and incorrect rim, incorrect saddle (I'm sort-of looking for correct ones). The interesting thing about this one is the Avon Avebury WG front tire. "War Grade" smallish and only on one side. On the other side of that is a small, molded War Department broad arrow W/|\D. I wonder what other WG tires were made that way?

It would be nice to document just the different tire makes and their markings, and with pictures. Someday a company might reproduce these and if only one is copied it would be nice if it was the correct type for most bikes out there. For example, if the Firestone was only used later in production (not saying it was), better to offer a different brand.

This is a good place to mention there will be a "Military Motorcycle, Scooter, and Bicycle Showcase" in California, USA on April 21, 2023 at the Camp Plymouth Swap Meet & Military Vehicle Show which is April 19 through 22. This is the largest annual event for ex-military vehicles in the western USA. There will be BSAs besides my three there, a number of Welbikes and Cushmans, and of course some motorcycles like my '41 Indian 640. I am the coordinator and am hoping to hear from some expected participants well before the event. When I do I will ask them about their BSAs and report to you, Adrian. 

I attached the flyer for the showcase. If anyone wants to attend, I can send the general event flyer. We attract military vehicle owners and fans from many states and several countries. Some combine this with visiting the many regional tourist destinations in Northern California. For example the tiny town of Plymouth dates from the Gold Rush that started in 1849. Many historic sites are along Highway 49, and San Francisco, Yosemite National Park, and Lake Tahoe are within a couple hours.


----------



## Houndsworth (Oct 29, 2022)

Deleted post.


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 29, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Sidney is on the Southern end of this Island, 21 km from Victoria.  ....probably Russ Hays Bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1721521



Oops, yes, that's the place.  Just North of Victoria.


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 1, 2022)

Houndsworth said:


> Deleted post.



Thankyou so much for linking the flyer/poster. I like your repro tire idea but it would be hard to justify without guaranteed sales like a prepaid custom order. The size is so specific.  I'm hoping this post will also discuss the pumps, tool pouches and lights among other rarer additions found with these bikes. The saddles had the loops and the frame has the light bracket. I have seen someone reproducing/fabricating a replica brake caliper on a one by one custom basis....recently, but can't recall the site. Did B.S.A ever issue a rear rack for the folder? Aside from the awkward front rack some used, I have not seen a branded rear one.....? The frame insignias have been reproduced accurately but to me don't seem to have that 'patina' that the original screens did. Oh, and is there a modern source for cloth braided brake cables? I found some gold and silver but not the brown/straw colour that's more correct. Too many questions, I know. 
Then there are the rifle mounts...but I suspect they were custom. 
Kryn


----------



## Cossack38 (Nov 1, 2022)

Quick question for other BSA Paratrooper owners...  Do you find the original retractable "pedals" awkward to ride?  Perhaps mine don't turn as freely as they should.  They roll under my shoes when pedaling, and I have to continuously reposition my feet.  They might work better with heeled WWII combat boots though...


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 1, 2022)

Cossack38 said:


> Quick question for other BSA Paratrooper owners...  Do you find the original retractable "pedals" awkward to ride?  Perhaps mine don't turn as freely as they should.  They roll under my shoes when pedaling, and I have to continuously reposition my feet.  They might work better with heeled WWII combat boots though...



Yes, the rod basically stays locked at the heel.  So it's just like you say. 
Kryn


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R30230 on locked Facebook group.












						WW2 BSA Folding Bicycle restoration Project | Facebook
					

This is my blog about restoring and renovating a 1940's BSA Folding Airborne Bicycle R30230. The bikes were used (albeit mostly in training) by all branches of the 1st and 6th Airborne Divisions...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R52521 of @Wing Your Heel , originally UK, now Indonesia.

Photo Credit : Wing your Heel












						1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike
					

1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (‘Parabike’) This Airborne now sold to a customer in Indonesia. Its photos are parked here as public archive material. As is common with these bikes…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R77467 of @Wing Your Heel , originally UK, now Asia

Photo Credit :Wing Your Heel




No pedal boss reinforcement. This is unusual, but since it is one of the last bikes, perhaps they were using old stock?










						1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (‘Parabike’)
					

1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (‘Parabike’) – A ‘Barn Find’ in Very Authentic Original Condition Frame Number R77467 (Now sold, and in Asia) This Air…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R36069 of @Wing Your Heel , originally UK, now Singapore.

Photo Credit : Wing your Heel












						1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (Restored)
					

Restored 1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike This is now sold and on its way to Singapore. Details here for public archive. Frame number R 36069 1. INTRODUCTORY PHOTOS I purchased this…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R44736 of @Wing Your Heel in the UK

Photo Credit: Wing Your Heel 













						1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (‘Parabike’) R44736
					

1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (‘Parabike’) R44736 (Now sold) Good unrestored Paintwork with Excellent Original Transfers! This BSA Airborne is a recent acquisition. Its most inte…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R18270 of @Wing Your Heel in the UK

Photo Credit: @Wing Your Heel 













						1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike R18270
					

1939-1945 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike (Now sold) BSA AIRBORNE SINGLE SEAT-TUBE MODEL SUMMARY: This Airborne BSA is in very good running order. I’ll tell you everything I know about…




					oldbike.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2022)

R59257 of @Wing Your Heel originally UK, now in Malaysia

Photo Credit: Wing Your Heel 








			https://buyvintage1.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/02_bsaairborne.jpg?w=470&h=705


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R57371 of the Dutch Vintage Motorcycle Association in the Netherlands

Photo Credit : TDVMA









						the Dutch Vintage Motorcycle Association
					

mannen van staal - motoren van schroot




					tdvma.blogspot.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R47824 on Worthpoint UK

Photo: Worthpoint












						WW2 BSA Parabike Bicycle 1943 | #244599900
					

BSA Parabike from 1943 serial number R47824. Thought to have spent its WW2 life at RAF Snetterton Heath. Replacement parts are - pedals, brakes, seat. The brakes are similiar style. Seat is a Brookes.




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R26009 Worthpoint USA

Photo: Worthpoint













						Original WWII BSA Airborne Folding Bicycle | #3863168249
					

Original WWII BSA Airborne Folding Bicycle.Needs full brake system as it's missingNeeds tool pouch, grips. This is a piece in need of restoration. I started restoring but got caught up with life.




					www.worthpoint.com
				




Later stripped for parts:









						BSA Paratrooper bicycle parts | #3887297115
					

Year of manufacture is an estimate.Nice original folding BSA paratrooper bicycle frame with forks and bearings, seals Etc. Frame has been stripped for restoration by prior owner. Frame has been re-pai




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R55357 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA WW2 FOLDING PARACHUTE BICYCLE BRITISH ARMY | #745218290
					

GENUINE WORLD WAR TWO BRITISH /COMONWEALTH, PARACHUTE ARMY BICYCLE , BSA FOLDING PARA BIKE , UNRESTORED WITH SOME PARTS MISSING A GOOD BASIS FOR RESTORATION , FRAME NUMBER R55357 DATES THIS ONE TO 194




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R37753 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint














						Antique WWII Folding Paratrooper Bicycle | #2021432905
					

RARE Birmingham Small Arms Company Limited. (BSA) was a British WWII Folding Paratrooper Bicycle. Original paint and parts, solid frame. It also comes with the original seat and a replica seat.The BSA




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R40549 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Airborne Paratrooper WW2 Folding Bicycle | #543342191
					

You are bidding for: BSA WW2 Folding Paratrooper Bicycle. The bike had been sitting in someone’s garage for a long time, I have cleaned it up as much as I can and I have not painted it so the original




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R59014  Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint














						BSA world war two airbourne parachute bicycle british army paratroop bicycle | #308605671
					

Vintage BSA folding paratrooper bicycle WW2 1935 - 1945 Frame No: R59014 Good condition with small dents. Paint work, brakes and levers re-furbished. Comes with a vintage brookes saddle B17. Stermy ar




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R57122 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint















						WW II BSA Paratrooper Bicycle | #1864536390
					

You are bidding on an original WW II BSA (British Small Arms) folding paratrooper bicycle. Please note this bicycle is being sold as an artifact or collectible. This bicycle is in original condition a




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

R54577 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint












						bsa british army folding parachute bicycle wd ww2 | #221616197
					

genuine world war two BSA folding parachute bicycle WD issue , as used by british paratroops during ww2 , in original condition still in army paint with military arrow marking and serial numbers as we




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks for posting all these 'veterans' Adrian. 
Will be riding my B.S.A. folder to our local Remembrance Day ceremony at our Brentwood Bay War Memorial tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi @ditchpig 

Good man.

Thanks for your encouragement, as ever. (-: It's a bit bigger job than I'd guessed, but I'm seeing some new information from it which I hope to share soon.

I'll be at my local Remembrance day. In France it is still on November 11th, which is a Public Holiday. I understand that was also the case in the UK until 1939, when it was moved to the nearest Sunday to help the war effort, and has been commemorated on the Sunday ever since. There is just one town that holds it's commemoration on the 11th (Bedworth, Warwickshire), which, being a local lad, I have attended a few times.






						Bedworth Armistice Day | The Town That Never Forgets
					

The Bedworth Armistice Day Centenary Parade and Service will be held on Friday 11th November 2022. All Welcome.




					bedwortharmisticeday.org
				




This will be the first year that I havn't been at a UK service since I was 13, due to transport difficulties. )-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R47383 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint














						BSA folding bicycle Airborne Paratrooper barnfind original Market Garden | #498160174
					

Original BSA folding bicycle as used in WW2 In as found, uncleaned, unrestored and preserved condition. Look at the fotos and see how original it is. Original brakes, wheels, crank, decals, cables, sp




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R60831 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						Vintage WWII folding BSA Paratrooper Bicycle England RAF | #4364891442
					

Vintage WWII folding Paratrooper Bicycle, English, used by the RAF, manufactured by BSA (Birmingham Small Arms), Birmingham, England. As seen from the pictures I've supplied, it is not a complete bike




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R50955 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Folding Bicycle | #500589298
					

Very nice bicycle. Folds and rides smoothly. Was restored before it came to me so paint is not original. Looks to be complete, but no brakes. Both pedal rods move smoothly in and out as they should, b




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R40113 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint















						WWII BSA Folding Military Paratrooper Bike/Bicycle SN# R40113 -A Great Rider | #3837672541
					

WWII BSA Folding Military Paratrooper Bike, Made in England I do not know a lot about BSA Folding Military Bike, I am by no means an expert. I will describe the best as I can. Please contact me with a




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R39203 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Folding Airborne Bicycle, Second Pattern. | #1896406687
					

BSA FOLDING AIRBORNE BICYCLE - FRAME #R39203. Built in 1944 and fully restorable.A Hungarian who served in the postwar RAF brought the bike to New York City. It was used there to a small extent and sp




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R38697 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint












						RARE" WW2 1943 BSA Airborne Folding Paratroopers Bike Frame "origanal paint | #1850891485
					

Rare! 1943 WW2 BSA AIRBORNE FOLDING BICYCLE FRAME, 2ND PATTERN. THIS IS AGREAT PEICE OF WW2 HISTORY, SUPER RARE BSA FOLDING BIKE FRAME. BIKE COMES WITH: 1. ORIGINAL FRAME AND FORKS 2. ORIGINAL PAINT 3




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R25295 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						1943 BSA Airborne Folding Paratrooper Bicycle WW2 Army | #161400807
					

********************************************************************************** 100 VINTAGE VEHICLES ARE NOW BEING AUCTIONED. Here on ebay from May 2011 PLEASE LOOK AT MY OTHER LISTINGS OR CHECK TH




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R23937 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint












						BSA paratrooper's bicycle, paratroopers bike, folding bicycle | #424254667
					

This is a bike that we've owned for around 20 years, and have ridden regularly until recently, but it must now go, as we've run out of space. We assume that it's a BSA, although we can find no piled a




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R37167 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint














						BSA WW2 PARATROOPER FOLDING BIKE | #20218173
					

FOR BID IS THIS WW 2 FOLDING BIKE IN NEED OF RESTORATION. SOMEONE PAINTED OVER THIS. SHOULD BE ARMY GREEN OR CAMO. SER #R37167. HANDGRIPS & WING NUT ON THE CROSSBAR IS WRONG. TIRES ARE ORIGINAL WAR GR




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R35492 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE BRITISH MILITARY WW2 PARATROOPER PARATROOPERS | #405500509
					

BSA FOLDING BICYCLE AIRBORNE BRITISH MILITARY WW2 PARATROOPER PARATROOPERS RARE TWIN TUBE COLLECTIBLE WORLD WAR II PARABIKE BIKE Foryour consideration is a BSA, twin-tube frame, folding bicycle. From




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R31800 Worthpoint Netherlands

Credit: Worthpoint












						BSA Folding bike Airborne Paratrooper WW2 relic barnfind from The Netherlands | #336450870
					

Rare Airborne British parabicycle, straight out of my collection of military bicycles NO Reserve price. Highest bidder will get it. Many original details! Nice patina, looks like og paint still on man




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R54451 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Airborne Paratrooper Folding Bike Frame (2nd Pattern) with Components | #1892273581
					

BSA WW II Airborne Folding Bike Frame (2nd pattern) with Components (1942-1945)This is a rare piece of military bicycling history that hardly ever comes up for sale.Components include:frameforksheadse




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R22712 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint

BSA marked wingnuts













						1942 BSA Airborne Folding Paratrooper Bicycle WW2 Army | #246970232
					

********************************************************************************** 100 VINTAGE VEHICLES ARE NOW BEING AUCTIONED. Here on ebay from July 2011 PLEASE LOOK AT MY OTHER LISTINGS OR CHECK T




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R38924 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint

Note, advertisment says R28924, but it's certainly R38924













						BSA World War 2 WW2 Airbourne Paratrooper British folding bicycle bike | #422942796
					

I have kept this bike in a spare room for many years and never properly cleaned it up. I have enjoyed having it but it now deserves a good home and to be looked after and admired for what it is, a pie




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R62639 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint













						WW II BSA Paratrooper folding bike from Battle @ Arnhem | #34058809
					

British Airborne WWII folding bicycle by BSA (Birmingham Small Arms) 26  Recovered after the Battle of Arnhem in the Netherlands. I'm revising the listing now based on my inspection and new photos tod




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R53181 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint

Frame looks a bit bent!













						WWII British BSA FOLDING AIRBORNE BICYCLE PARATROOPER | #195898489
					

WWII British BSA FOLDING AIRBORNE BICYCLE PARATROOPER WWII British BSA FOLDING AIRBORNE BICYCLE PARATROOPER. Missing front brake and leather for the seat. Original tires I believe. Original paint. Fol




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R39370 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						WW2 BSA Paratrooper bike | #467026634
					

Genuine WW2 BSA Paratrooper folding bike, original parts, Michelin wargrade tyres front and back, BSA saddle and handles, serial number R39370. Condition is as seen in pictures, great project for some




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R52258 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA WW2 Paratroopers Bicycle | #470860366
					

WWII Paratroopers Bicycle. Restored 25 years ago for film industry. Pedals not original but think everything else is apart from tyres. Will try to answer any questions. Pickup preferred. will pack for




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R34736 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA world war two airbourne parachute bicycle british army paratroop bicycle | #425336340
					

genuine unrestored original BSA ww2 airbourne folding , parachute bicycle , developed by BSA for use by british and comonwealth paratroops during world war two ,many of these where dropped during the




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R16434 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Paratrooper bike (twin tube model for restoration) Para | #269048882
					

Here we have an old BSA paratooper bike in need of a full restoration, it is in a poor condition. The only original part I believe is the frame which carries the serial number R16434. I have not attem




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R51639 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Airbourne Paratroopers Folding Bike WW2,WWII | #753576737
					

I am selling this bike on behalf of my husbandIt is a folding BSA para bike number R.51639He has owned it for over 40 years. He has replaced the following parts:Chain, rear brake cable,saddle and tyre




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2022)

R31856 Worthpoint USA

Credit: Worthpoint













						B.S.A. folding paratrooper bicycle WW2 bsa parachute bike | #1871270324
					

Bidding on an original BSA folding paratrooper bicycle. Bicycle is black and appears to have been black for some time. Hints of an original green color underneath. Original saddle is relic condition,




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 12, 2022)

R48311 Worthpoint UK

Credit: Worthpoint













						BSA Airborne Bicycle 1943 with possible Special Force History | #463101466
					

A fully overhauled and professionally restored BSA Airborne Bicycle, Second Model Mid-Production run 1943. This Bicycle was found hanging on a garage wall in Peterborough, Northamptonshire. The owner




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 13, 2022)

R36767 of @Wing Your Heel UK

Photo Credit, Wing Your Heel 












						1943 BSA Airborne Folding Paratrooper Bicycle R36767. SOLD
					

1943 BSA Airborne Folding Paratrooper Bicycle R36767 REPORT ON 1944 BSA AIRBORNE BICYCLE #R36767 I have assessed R36767, and this is my report: This bicycle still has its original paint: it’s in ve…




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 13, 2022)

R50823 of @Wing Your Heel in UK

Now in USA?

Used in an episode of a series for Discovery TV Channel.

Photo Credit Wing Your Heel, filming in LA.












						1944 BSA Airborne Paratrooper Bicycle R50823 – Filming in Los Angeles
					

I had an enquiry from a production company in Los Angeles, who were filming a new series for Discovery TV Channel. Would I be prepared to fly out with my BSA Airborne for two days filming? You bet …




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi All,

This is a near duplicate of a reply I've written on the 'First Pattern BSA Paratrooper' Bicycle Register' thread, in case you don't get over there.

From a first run through of the information I've gathered, (around 200 confirmed frames, with varying level of detail) these are my thoughts and observations. If you can tie down the details better, or know otherwise, please let me know.

The earliest survivor so far recorded is R923 of Lex Schmidt @Welbike. The start number is unknown still, but R1 is unlikely, and R100, or possibly R500 are more likely starting points. Lex has a great amount of experience with WW2 British motorcycles, and says that 100 is used by some UK motorcycle makers, so I consider that most likely.

Frame Details:

I have twin tubes confirmed to R6599, First confirmed single tube at R10779. Since the twin tube was a design failure, I'm not sure if BSA would have built to a set number, or just introduced the design change as soon as possible. But certainly in the order of 10000 frames.

The last 'Angle Iron' type hinge I have recorded is R1422, and the first cast hinge R3641.

R77527 of John Neuenburg @Houndsworth remains the highest frame number recorded.

The spread of numbers I have is pretty good, at least one from every thousand built, however there is an anomaly, with no frames recorded between R62836 and R73380, around 10000 frames. I'd like to find some numbers in this gap. I wondered if they'd been produced, then sent overseas to commonwealth forces. My searches are mainly USA and Europe, so they might not turn up frames in other countries. The only place I could think of was India. I contacted a BSA parabike owning friend out there, but his bikes weren't in this sequence, and he had no other information. Being late production, I also wondered if they had gone into War Reserve stock. A problem remaining to be solved.

BSA marked frame wingnuts were used for a very short time, first recorded at R21622, and last recorded at R22712. By R22973 they were back to standard.

Items that are not directly attached to the frame, and colours can be more difficult to record, since they could be changed in service.

The tommy bar for the handle bar bolt is welded direct to the bolt until at least R4154, and seems to ave changed to the standard type by R6312 (a twin tube).

The frames seem to have been Green from the start, to at least R10779, a single tube. The first Brown frame I have recorded is my own T13439 (still the only T prefix I've found, another mystery), the last R16894. The first Green recorded after that is R17598.

The undercoat almost throughout production seems to have been a black enamel paint. Some frames it is difficult to tell if this was the case, and one late frame is red.

The pedal arms were reinforced with bosses for the pedals are first recorded at R22973, the last of the unreinforced recorded being R22666.

There is also some esoteric stuff to do with serial number sizes and fonts.... (-:

I hope this was of interest. I hope to complete the actual table shortly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R31395 No other detail.

Photo: nasutushenri




__
		https://flic.kr/p/fEWBEQ


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R22362 London, UK

BSA marked wingnuts in the usual serial range.

Photo: Regimentals, London









						Regimentals
					

Regimentals




					regimentals.co.uk


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R21144 Unknown, Toronto Canada

Photo via Kijiji













						Super Rare BSA Folding Paratrooper Bicycle
					

This one just popped up on Kijiji Toronto. From the seller: “Vintage BSA – Birmingham Small Arms Company – folding Airborne Bicycle. Serial number R21144. This is a 2nd Pattern bi…




					threespeedmania.wordpress.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R35903 Alexander Historical Auctions, Chesapeake City, USA

Photo: AHA






			https://www.alexautographs.com/auction-lot/british-bsa-paratrooper-folding-bike_1BB4B37AAB


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R49531 of W Troy Allen, West Point, NY, USA.

Photo: W Troy Allen





			WTB BSA Folding Bike Rear Tire/Rim - G503 Military Vehicle Message Forums


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R23673 Sale by The Horse Soldier, USA

Photo: THS






			BRITISH WORLD WAR TWO BSA FOLDING PARATROOPER BICYCLE FRAME — Horse Soldier


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2022)

R48042 by Handcartz, Palo Alto, CA, USA

Photo: Handcartz












						MILITARY BICYCLE & MANUALS - HANDCARTZ
					

WW2 BRITISH BSA PARATROOPER FOLDING BIKE COMPLETE  You are admiring a vintage WW2 British BSA paratrooper bike complete with the rare original independently operated headlight. These BSA folders were used by British paratroopers to make advances in the European hedge rows after the D-day...




					handcartz.smugmug.com


----------



## Mercian (Nov 19, 2022)

R39740 in Wirral, UK.

Currently on Ebay.








https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/385230812286?campid=5335809022


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2022)

Unknown, Birmingham Museums Trust, Birmingham UK.

S/N unknown, but BSA marked wingnuts indicate R21XXX to R22XXX.

Photos: Birmingham Museums Trust 













			https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/paratrooper-bicycles-brilliant-design.html?chrome=1


----------

